# Cz75b ?



## terrysillik (Jul 17, 2011)

Would a like new CZ75B stainless be a good buy at 500.00? Terry


----------



## Easy_CZ (Jul 20, 2012)

Extra mag, papers, case - yes.


----------



## kenbo776 (Sep 25, 2012)

YES! YES ! ...Buy it ! I paid over $650 here in California and that was couple years ago. But I didnt care, had to have it.....


----------

